# Extreme events competition.



## Arheit (Aug 3, 2022)

I'm very much bored so with a group of friends we started to imagine a competition with only "extreme" events. Here's the list of what we came up with so far:
- 8x8 BLD
- 6x6 FMC
- 11x11 OH
- 2-7 relay BLD
- Megaminx FMC
- 2-7 relay match the scramble 
- 3x3 FMC but you can't use cubes
- 3x3 with textured cubes, but you're blindfolded (even during inspection, no mirror blocks allowed)
- 6x6 assembly
- 7x7 Scrambling (you have to not misscramble of course)
- 3x3 with your face
- FMC blindfolded with a textured cube
- _maybe_ 3x3x3x3

Now feel free to suggest some more stupid but feasible events!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 3, 2022)

Megaminx FMC is really cool. I haven't done it that much but my PB is a 117 I believe.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 3, 2022)

I love the concept of FMC without cubes, that would really test your ability to visualize everything.


----------



## Swamp347 (Aug 4, 2022)

For texture cube, what if you had to memorize it blindfolded, that switch to another cube, same scramble and orientation, and you had to solve that cube blindfolded. You could even start with mirror blocks for an extra challenge!


----------



## SenorJuan (Aug 4, 2022)

The 'no cube' 3x3x3 FMC event gets my approval, too. It probably deserves more than the 1 hour time limit, though.

Two more tough, but probably not 'extreme' events:
Mirror-blocks 'match the scramble'
Mirror-blocks 'match the scramble BLD' ( that is ... tactile only )


----------



## qwr (Aug 15, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Megaminx FMC is really cool. I haven't done it that much but my PB is a 117 I believe.


kilominx fmc would be similar but less tedious. maybe with FTO too


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 15, 2022)

qwr said:


> kilominx fmc would be similar but less tedious. maybe with FTO too


FTO FMC sounds really cool but I think that Kilominx just doesn't have enough depth. Maybe someone could find some advanced method but just creating efficient bars isn't the most interesting.


----------



## qwr (Aug 16, 2022)

blind fmc with 5-style @abunickabhi


----------

